

Top 10 WebOS (Web OSes & Desktop) - hackman99
http://www.supersot.com/2008/06/top-10-webos-web-oses-desktop.html

======
st3fan
Is anyone actually using one of these? I don't really see the point.

~~~
zacharye
Agreed. With the myriad of VNC, sharing, etc apps I just can't find a use for
web OSes.

------
jncraton
"a linux-based operating system designed for the 100,000,000 MySpace users"

I'm glad I wasn't on the R&D team for that.

------
ionela
I like Pytagor because organizes my files, Internet addresses and contacts in
one Folder.

